# saddle questions????



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

what do i change in the link's directions to make it for a goat?

http://www.ehow.com/how_6245362_build-s ... addle.html


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. There is two sets of used gear headed your way UPS. You should have them by the middle of the week. Merry Christmas! 

I expect to see some good pictures of them being used....


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW 

What a generous gift!!! Thanks for all you do REX to make this site amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

:? :shock:  

OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!!
OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!!
OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!! OH MY GOSH!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! 

I SERIOUSLY CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH! I AM LIKE SO LOVING YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

and i will be posting gazzilions and gazzilions of pics!!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!
and merry christmas to you as well!!!


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Rex.... You made my day sir. Merry Christmas!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: story of your first pack goat hike*

:shock: JUST GOT THE BOX!!!!  I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOU REX!!!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG Goat Girl! I am dancing for you right now!
Have fun. Cant wait to see the pics.

Rex, 
That was awesome. You are a shining example of what our little goat community is all about.
Helping others and enjoying our animals. My hat is off to you.


----------

